# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Pse??!!!!!

## Hanny

bon me dit pse osht fshi tema "IBRAHIM TATLISES"?? te veni duhun e postume tema, po (muzik botnore mo)...ofendime n'ate tem s'ka pas...ka noj rregull ktu n'Albasoul qe krijesa nuk munet me hap tema per kongtart me X kombesi??!! ja u di per ner nqs m'zdritni mi ket muhabet, flm..

----------


## strange

Përshëndetje!

Nuk po e gjej apo u fshi tema që ishte për "Ibrahim Tatlises" tek Muzika Botërore?

*Mesazh nga Forumi*

_Adresa e Tema është e pavlefshme. Nëse klikuat mbi një adresë të vlefshme, ju lutem kontaktoni administratorin_

----------


## strange

Opsss...se pash që e ke hapur edhe ti një temë të tillë,  sapo e hapa dhe unë një bash më interesoj edhe mua te di pse u fshi mbrëmë ishte në vend se po dëgjoja disa këngë të tija dhe sot nuk është....

----------


## Hanny

shpresoj qe moderatoret jon t'zon momentalisht me tjera pun dhe nuk e kan pa halo ket pytje, jo qe s'dojn me u pergjigj...nuk e kom njet me bezdis kon, thjesht ju lutna mos m'leni ne mosdije...

po shpresoj e po pres, veq jo ishalla deri sa t'bohet shelgjeja baskia...

----------


## shigjeta

Kur hapni nje teme, sillni nje informacion sado te shkurter per kengetarin/grupin per te cilin po e hapni. Vendosja e 15-20 kengeve nga youtube nuk perben informacion. Mund te perzgjidhni kenge nga youtube kur doni te ilustroni nje koment. Temat hapen per diskutim dhe per te sjelle nje informacion, jo per t'u mbushur me video nga youtube. Keto te fundit mund t'i postoni tek tema e pershendetese e rradhes.

Pershendetje

----------

